# Muskinghum river, Dresden



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone ever hunt out of boats/kayaks down here for ducks? Looking for somewhere new to go this weekend and flowing water is the only think gonna be holding birds unless we find fields.. was wondering about access down there


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There's some ice jam problems in that area right now.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Or does anyone know if floating the tusc in the massilon area is allowed?


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Or does anyone know if floating the tusc in the massilon area is allowed?


 City limits from Lake Street almost to Navarre. Massillon annexed West side of river to Elton st Several years ago


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Our Hunting camp is right across the River from Dresden, & there are always 'float-boats' with hunters going down,,, jump shooting. weather permitting.
Google Earth, The backside, & the backwash of the Islands.

Now, if you can gain access/ permission, to hunt around those sand quarries,,,,,,,,,, ;>)

You probably know, There's a good launch & parking lot under the triple 6 bridge.
Man, (flashback) I've seen some dandy stringers of sauger come out of there,,,,,,,,
'Stillwell Bridge' area.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try wills creek. great area when flooded.. ramp is on rt 83


----------

